# I might need new glasses???



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 3, 2010)

{ this is meant to be funny..... o.k.? I'm bored }

We live in this 'community' that they consider a 'time-share resort'. Before anyone jumps to conclusions.. it's a plot of land that was divided off into 1/4 acre lots [ earlier ones were larger ] and they built a golf-course and a few small puddles they call lakes [ one is maybe 5 acres.. spring-fed!.. great fishing - how about 1 1/2 lb. bluegill - not a fish story ].

The big lake.. they brought in a zillion tons of sand and call it a beach.

On the 4th of July our nephew and his wife and our 3 yr. old great-nephew came to visit my mother-in-law who lives across the road from us. So Gramma and great-gramma and my wife were all into this little kid.................... so I cruised around taking pictures. 

Now I don't get out much.. I'm content to stay in my own little 1/4 acre world! Here's my dilemma - and it's a miracle that I was able to get this 'clear' of a picture [ you other "older" guys might know what I mean ] - do I need new glasses?

Which of the 2 standing is the boy.. and which one is the girl?





............







I told you I don't get out much.....

NERD


----------



## terryo (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup...you certainly are bored.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't you have some tortoises to go spray? Until they drip?


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> Don't you have some tortoises to go spray? Until they drip?


TOM.........
HA HA HA .... I was thinking the same thing! 

Terry .. if ya ever make it out west ... your going to need more than glasses!
One can only describe in words ... " Huntington Beach " On a hot summer day as ...... SChwwwettttttt!

JD~


----------



## Candy (Aug 3, 2010)

That was the longest story to get to a girl in a bikini Terry.   Does your wife know that you're out looking at half naked girls?  I do have to agree with JD though.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 4, 2010)

Really!..... don't these 'young' people have any respect at all?

I didn't have to go out............. I should've stayed in......... and I thought the 'shorts' and things they wear at Walmart are "obvious"!

We were gathered around on this 'platform' thing with 2 big umbrellas and 2 sets of round tables and chairs. Our family in one set and another group of 4 'young couples' not 6' away. I was helpless. Actually I didn't even have to get up out of my chair to get the pic above.....

I guess I should've posted this pic -






"Look at the the local talent here at Lake Tansi Village in small town TN!"! How interesting is that??????????

_[ there's always a couple going the opposite direction ]_

I'll stick with torts and flowers from here on.............................

NERD


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

I love this picture. That would be awesome to be able to look at that everyday. You're lucky.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess I'm missing the joke. I was looking for something X-rated by each of the two standing, but now I'm thinking you're making fun of his swim trunks. Climb into the 21st century, you old fogey! That's how they dress now-a-days!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm lost like Yvonne


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 4, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I guess I'm missing the joke. I was looking for something X-rated by each of the two standing, but now I'm thinking you're making fun of his swim trunks. Climb into the 21st century, you old fogey! That's how they dress now-a-days!!



Yvonne and Jordan.. you missed it alright. The joke is........ it's real obvious which is the girl. Why would you expect X-rated?

NERD


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL! That was just too easy. We were looking for something much more subtle!


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh crap....I can't stop laughing.   I was searching that picture looking for something x rated too. Then I thought...well maybe he's shocked by the little bikini, so I'm thinking ...he should see what they're wearing on the Jersey shore. And now...............I'm totally confused. You're right nerd, stick with the flowers and torts.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> I love this picture. That would be awesome to be able to look at that everyday. You're lucky.



Thanks Candy.. I'll get a few pics of our "Village" in the next couple of days. That view is less than a mile from our front door.

Until then - http://www.laketansipoa.com/

Again we are here for the quiet.. we're not even a member of the POA. 

********************************************

There is an area that is not developed.. or been built upon that I cruise early in the spring/mornings and find these - [ Yvonne and TerryO might like these ] -




































*NONE OR ANY OF THESE.. ARE IN MY POSSESSION*

Like the locals say... "Come see us..."

NERD

I could be talking about my former life of WITCHCRAFT.. DRUG-DEALING and PROSTITUTION.......................................


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2010)

Now THOSE are some good pictures. They are some of the most beautiful boxies that I've ever seen. Wow. Great pictures.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ever seen many of these Terry O? - [ a friend of mine breeds these ] -

Male..





Female..





Their babies -


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2010)

They are beautiful. I always got them comfused with the Ornate....they're Florida Boxies's, right?
This is my old ornate...32 years young.


----------

